# Exposing the rafters on my porch



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

2. I don't understand this statement. Are you going to cut 1 1/2" and 5 1/2 pieces of bead board to wrap the rafters? Seems like a lot of work. My suggestion would be to paint the whole thing. If you use a flat black, it will not draw a lot of attention to the rafters, and at night will be almost invisible.


----------



## tahens (Jun 5, 2012)

packer_rich said:


> 2. I don't understand this statement. *Are you going to cut 1 1/2" and 5 1/2 pieces of bead board to wrap the rafters?* Seems like a lot of work. My suggestion would be to paint the whole thing. If you use a flat black, it will not draw a lot of attention to the rafters, and at night will be almost invisible.


No. I am looking to conceal the unsightly roof sheathing with the shingle nails poking through. The options I am currently considering are:

1) Fir down between the rafters and then place beadboard planks (approx. 22.5" x 6') between each set of rafters.

2) Nail the beadboard to the underside of the rafters and then trim seams with 1x2 (on every rafter). My thinking is that this will be much easier, and the trim will give the effect of exposed rafters.

I like your idea of flat black paint though. I might have to test that by painting one section to see how it looks.


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

Just giving you some ideas.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tahens said:


> I am looking to conceal the unsightly roof sheathing with the shingle nails poking through.


Just clip the nails off flush and paint.


----------



## tahens (Jun 5, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Just clip the nails off flush and paint.


Not a bad idea either! As I continue to stare at the ceiling, I will now weigh whether or not this isn't just as acceptable as my other options. 

Great forum!


----------



## tahens (Jun 5, 2012)

silversport said:


> Just giving you some ideas.


That is kind of the look we are going for. Thanks for the pics! I'd like to determine how many of my horizontal joists (term?) I can remove to open it up a bit more like shown here. 

Side note: My wife wants the same fan on our porch. Must be a VA thing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check with your local AHJ. Most areas require light-frame roof systems of living spaces to be covered in case of fire; no exposed rafters, ceiling joists, roof sheathing, unless heavy-timber framed.....

Gary


----------

